# basel on sunday?



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi folks


Just a quickie, we are thinking of having the day in basel and thinking of going on Sunday (via tram from Germany) will shops/museums be open or is it a lock-down like France?

cheers ears wilse


PS we are near Besancon, and it's quite cold, we've had sleety/snow for the last couple of days!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Basel on Sunday*

 Ciao,
last time I saw Basel on a Sunday, it was closed like a church when you want to go to confession!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I agree with Eddie.

The only place you are liable to find open is MacDonalds.

We try to transit Switzerland on a Sunday as it is usually very quiet.

Don


----------

